

Evernote Clearly - tilt
http://www.evernote.com/about/download/clearly.php

======
gyom
Tried it on Hacker News and IGN.

Hacker News looks better without it. IGN becomes an empty page that shows one
banner and nothing else.

They do say that it's meant to work on a page with only a single block of
text, though, but based on the short video I was led to believe that it was
supposed to get rid of the clutter and sidebars.

